# Bandlogo



## Madding (8. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein Logo für meine Band gezeichnet und die Zeichnung eingescannt, nun möchte ich das Logo mit Photoshop cs3 bearbeiten. Das Problem das ich immer habe ist, dass Photoshop die Buchstaben nicht erkennt. Also ich will zum Beispiel jetzt als erstes einen Buchstaben markieren und Spiegeln, aber wie? Ich habe schon so viel gegoogelt aber es kommen immer nur Probleme mit Logos die von Anfang an in Photoshop erstellt wurden.
Ich hoffe es war verständlich was mein Problem ist


----------



## Leola13 (11. April 2011)

Hai,

wie meinst du das : "PS erkennt die Buchstaben nicht" ?

Photoshop ist / hat keine Texterkennung. Du musst die Bucgstaben schon manuell freistellen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (11. April 2011)

...und um nicht später auf eventuelle Probleme (wie von dir gefunden) zu stoßen, solltest du ordentlich mit Pfaden und möglichst nicht destruktiven Effekten arbeiten oder alternativ auch einem Vektorprogramm (Illustrator, Inkscape).

Grüße Marco


----------



## Madding (24. Mai 2011)

okay danke für die Antworten. 

Wenn ich die Ränder der Buchstaben noch genauer und sauberer haben will muss ich das von hand mit dem Linienzeichnerwerzeug und so machen oder gibt es dafür andere Möglichkeiten?
Und weiß jemand von euch wo ich Effekte finde, mit denen ich ein Logo plastisch, metallern usw. machen kann?

Als Beispiel: (damit ihr wisst was ich meine)


----------



## Leola13 (24. Mai 2011)

Hai,

für plastisch wäre z.B. ein Schlagschatten geeignet.
Für das metallische einfach eine Metalltextur drüber legen, oder eines der vielen Text-Tutorials suchen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (24. Mai 2011)

Madding hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich die Ränder der Buchstaben noch genauer und sauberer haben will muss ich das von hand mit dem Linienzeichnerwerzeug und so machen oder gibt es dafür andere Möglichkeiten?



Wenn du die Schrift als TTF nutzt, ist sie schon so genau wie möglich - "ungenau" da pixelbasierend wird sie, wenn du sie rasterst. Dabei ist dann ggf. von Beginn an auf die Auflösung zu achten.
Wenn du die Buchstaben von Hand schreibst, solltest du das Pfadwerkzeug als Grundwerkzeug nutzen und dann ggf. mit Masken etc. arbeiten.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Madding (3. Juni 2011)

Okay danke für die Antworten, ich werde es versuchen.


----------

